# letzte INSERT ID herrausfinden



## Guest (7. Mrz 2004)

hi allerseits!

gibt ein eine funktion in java, die einen Wert zurück gibt, der einer AUTO_INCREMENT-Spalte automatisch durch die vorherige INSERT-Anfrage zugewiesen wurde???

thx


----------



## Samurider (8. Mrz 2004)

Würde es was bringen, wenn du den höchsten Wert der entsprechenden Spalte ausliest?
Gruß,
JT


----------



## bummerland (8. Mrz 2004)

das kommt imho auf die verwendete datenbank an. für viele gibts funktionen wie lastinsertid() oder so. welche db verwendest du denn?


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2004)

gibt es nun eine funktion?? wenn man z.b. 2 tabellen mit AUTOINCREMENT ID verknüpfen möchte bräuchte man die letzte hinzugefügte ID. Bei PHP wäre es mysql_insert_id(), was ist es nun bei java???


----------



## Pulvertoastman (8. Mrz 2004)

Wenn dein JDBC Treiber die neueren Features von JDBC (seit JDK1.4) unterstützt, kannst du hierzu

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/Statement.html#getGeneratedKeys()

verwenden.


----------

